# Rose Brand Molding Cloth?



## gafftaper (Apr 21, 2007)

Just opened up my new Lighting & Sound America magazine and the ad on the inside of the front cover got my attention. It's for a new product from Rose Brand called Molding Cloth. It "has an aluminum core coated with natural canvas that is bendable, easily cut, and ready to paint". It comes in natural, Snow, stone, and earth. It costs $290-$440 per roll depending on what style you get. It's expensive but looks and sounds really cool. Anybody out there seen or used this stuff yet? 

Here's the link to the website.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 21, 2007)

never used it, but I gotta represent, in their catalouge the show they show it used in was a production my school put on.


----------



## Van (Apr 22, 2007)

From what I understand, it's a cool product with one Caveat. it is not structural. While this may be Readily evident to most people, I'd hate for someone to think,"Hey, This would be great for that rocky ground I had planned for my next production!". It's perfect for big rocks, trees, hillsides in the background....... Just don't walk on it.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey Van would you mind spending $400 on it and tell me how it works.


----------



## Van (Apr 22, 2007)

gafftaper said:


> Hey Van would you mind spending $400 on it and tell me how it works.


 
Ummm .... in a word .... No.  

Speaking of Rose Brand, however, I called them other day. I wanted prices for Vaccu-form brick, my next set is covered in it. a 4'x8' sheet of vaccu-formed brick is $95.00 Yes 95.00 prior to shipping. not painted, not trimmed. I called the place I used to work Acme Scenic and Display, www.acmescenic.com , and for whom I built 2 vaccu-form machines, and all their brick molds. $40.00 a sheet. Their here in town so no shipping.  

Someone asked a while back about Rose Brand saying they had had some customer service issues, I have to say the last three times I have dealt with them they have , lost my order, forgot to ship my order, and double charged me. I'm not as happy with them as I used to be.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on the brick. Gotta save that link, that's worth the drive downhill to pick it up.


----------



## Brusan (Oct 18, 2009)

Van said:


> From what I understand, it's a cool product with one Caveat. it is not structural. ... Just don't walk on it.



It may be made structural relatively easily. 

Here are some tips:

Promotions


----------



## BrianWolfe (Oct 19, 2009)

I bought some and had hoped to use it as a non-toxic replacement for Celastic. Unfortunately it is like a piece of muslin backed with heavy aluminum foil. You can shape it into interesting shapes but it has no real structural strength. Nice for purposes where it will not be touched but not useful for me yet.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Oct 19, 2009)

PS. If you are having trouble at Rosebrand call Tom Colouris at ext.124. He is a top notch salesman who has never disappointed me in more than 15 years.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Oct 19, 2009)

I have used it and it is great. You can get some wonderful rocky textures onto scenery very quickly. The pre-dyed colors are goo, and it takes paint very well.

Generally you just staple it to the surface you want. We built a very minor frame under it to get a form under the rock.

Van is absolutely correct though, it is not a structural material. It can be attached to load bearing surfaces, but the nature of the "cloth" will then shift and deform as it is being walked on.

Basically it is a heavy duty aluminum foil type material that has been covered on one side with a second material to give it the rock like appearance.


----------



## Taz Caruso (Apr 22, 2014)

gafftaper said:


> Just opened up my new Lighting & Sound America magazine and the ad on the inside of the front cover got my attention. It's for a new product from Rose Brand called Molding Cloth. It "has an aluminum core coated with natural canvas that is bendable, easily cut, and ready to paint". It comes in natural, Snow, stone, and earth. It costs $290-$440 per roll depending on what style you get. It's expensive but looks and sounds really cool. Anybody out there seen or used this stuff yet?
> 
> Here's the link to the website.


Used this stuff while at Scenario and Disney!!!! Did finally get good service at Rose Brand.


----------



## josh88 (Apr 23, 2014)

lol, 7 years later the link surprisingly doesn't work anymore. :shock:


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 23, 2014)

New Link for those interested

Molding Cloth from Rose Brand


----------



## drgirlfriend (Jul 1, 2014)

Just used it all over my latest set and it looks great. Like others have said, not structural at all, but creates wonderful texture. I was afraid that doing such a wet paint process would be bad for it, but it took all my glazes and passes with the water sprayer just fine (as it should for almost $400 a roll). In the picture here are two whole rolls of molding cloth. It was one of the biggest expenses for the show. Please over look the fact that it doesn't touch the floor in the close up-had to get publicity shots done without much notice!


----------

